# I don't know what I am doing 24/7



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

No thoughts, nothing, just pure anxiety, fatiqued, feeling like I an gonna pass out. Please help! Anybody can relate?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But I feel like this is very serious, don't you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2016)

yeah i feel empty and fatigued. Emotionally though, its kinda heightened at times. What you describe I am sure many feel that way. I think most of us have adrenal fatigue at some point due to all the adrenaline etc from stress on the body as well. The body takes a hit from all this as well. The constant state of being in this condition, all the anxiety etc, the body produces more stress hormones etc, not sure all the biology of it but i do know the basics. If you feel like you are in a constant state of fight or flight, due the math, the body is going to be affected. The adrenal glands sit on top of the kidneys and from what i have researched are greatly affected. So, lots of the physical symptoms that seem mental/emotional can come from a worn out taxed biological system. This is why over the last few years I have been taking some herbs, adaptogens, to let my body try and handle this all more.

Jus


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey menzona. I feel like that as well but I promise u time and constant distraction and socialization and not giving a shit about these symptoms ( I know very hard) it will decrease its intensity. What helped me get to where I am now 75% is having a routine. Eating and sleeping right also will help. It will take months but I promise it will get less severe


----------



## Lexiks (Feb 6, 2016)

I feel the same. I want to go to the hospital but I know they won't do anything for me, like always. 
I wish I could offer some advice, but Im stuck too. Just know you aren't alone.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mezona said:


> But I feel like this is very serious, don't you?


Yes!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What can we do??? How did it start for you? I am not thibking, I am nit feeling!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

The funny thing is that I don't know how it started. Do you?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Well... not that much... I just remember waking up and had a panic attack, like I just knew something was wrong, I had racing thoughts, saying just random things, bad anxiety... I dont know what normal feels like! I have no control over myself! Did you have anxiety before? Tell me more...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you "know" you are suffering but you dont feel it? I am basically scared of everything and yet I dont know what I am scared about... does it make sense?


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes this makes perfect sense to me but unfortunately I don't know what to do about it. Its been like that for me for awhile now.

Are you able to get and sleep?



mezona said:


> Do you "know" you are suffering but you dont feel it? I am basically scared of everything and yet I dont know what I am scared about... does it make sense?


----------



## bmxwatson (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe try and do something you enjoy to keep your mind focused? perhaps some art or writing.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I cant unfortunately...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

mezona said:


> Well... not that much... I just remember waking up and had a panic attack, like I just knew something was wrong, I had racing thoughts, saying just random things, bad anxiety... I dont know what normal feels like! I have no control over myself! Did you have anxiety before? Tell me more...


No I didn't have anxiety before. I was driving one day when the DP occurred and it has stayed chronic since. Except that for the first 3 months it would come and go but after that it has been chronic. Did you have anxiety before?



mezona said:


> Do you "know" you are suffering but you dont feel it? I am basically scared of everything and yet I dont know what I am scared about... does it make sense?


Yes I relate to that. It's a very weird experience. Hard to describe, huh?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I feel this same way as you know. I feel scared all the time. I have no control. I can't feel my body. I am not in it.


----------



## Nayr_Enivel (Nov 28, 2015)

It feels as if your consciousness(you) is kind of experiencing this terror and anxiety by proxy(unconscious). Every single stimuli that is processed by one of the five senses must go through the derealized veil, that bothers both your depersonalized self even if aware and objective to some extent, but the part of your mind that cannot think in a organized manner doesn't handle this experience well, which is only worsened once the aspect of the depersonalized veil is having to process the stimuli of the mind and body.

I don't feel as if I described it properly as usual, but with such ambiguous concepts and hard to explain sensations/experiences it's quite difficult to properly put into words, but you can't dwell on lack of precision or capability as it will only drag you down into rumination and abject horror.

Just gotta keep on trying, and temper that effort with as much wisdom as possible


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

There are some things that will always make me feel (when I do them), no matter how bad the emptiness is. I suggest you find that which is important to you.

As for the severe anxiety, I hope you are getting treatment. It sounds debilitating.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I dont know what I am thinking, I dont know what I am feeling... its just costant anxiety... and memories from the past.... this is constant terror... I cant relax...


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am the same way. There is NO relief. NONE. My body looks and feels so foreign to me. I feel like I can't do anything. And when I do anything I am so bound by terror and fear.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ugg


----------

